# mouse cage?



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

hi guys 
was just looking for some mice advice.

I'm planning on adopting some mice next year, probably around February time. was wondering whether they could eat ratrations rat food?? I'm sorry if this questions been asked before, i think i remember someone saying it was suitable, but cant remember which type .

I was looking at the kios cage mainly due to its good reviews, but was wondering what people thought of this? i like the height of it personally, plenty of space for hanging ropes etc.
Rat Cages : *NEW* Little Friends Narrow Bar Castle Hamster / Rat Cage : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I feed my lot on Rat Rations No.7 with no garlic and they all love it and clear the bowl.

Cage wise there is a lot of good cages for them especially on Zooplus.

The Kios
The Barney
The Alaska
Alexander

From ECF 
Igor
Kevin 82
And i think the Mamble is okay.

The cage you posted looks good but i can't really comment on it as i've never seen it before but the dimensions sound good and so does bar spacing.

I have the Barney for some of mine and it's a fantastic cage for a good price and the mice who have them love it as it's so roomy and fills great with toys


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

> I feed my lot on Rat Rations No.7 with no garlic and they all love it and clear the bowl.
> 
> The cage you posted looks good but i can't really comment on it as i've never seen it before but the dimensions sound good and so does bar spacing.
> 
> I have the Barney for some of mine and it's a fantastic cage for a good price and the mice who have them love it as it's so roomy and fills great with toys


thank you that will make feeding easier 

i've never see the cage in real life either, just curious because it looked good and roomy for its price. The Barney is very nice, jumped up to £59 yesterday  but is now back on offer for £39.90 so is definitely on the list to choose from. 
I would keep them in one of my furet plus's for its height and the ability to add lots of climbing opportunities, but it has 1 cm bar spacing.

not sure really...should i just get a barney/kios and know I'm getting one of the best cages? or do i order this unknown cage and report back with my findings :laugh:, i suppose i can always send it back if its no good.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah the Barney seems to always change in price. Either price i'd pay as it's a brilliant cage and my hamster loves her Kios.

I have boys in 1cm bar spacing cages and never had any squeeze out escapees but can't comment on girls as they have always been in small bar spacing cages. You could always try the Furet or mesh over it if you want to be sure?

The dimensions of the cage sounds good, you could as you say always return it if you're not happy


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

cheers for that 

Yes it is ever so funny when you buy a cage, and then the next day there's a 50% off sale 

will give it a think over the next week. 
this is one of the reasons why i've decided to plan ahead, there's just so many cages/toys/foods to choose from , took me ages before i decided i was prepared for rats and since then have gone through 4 cages and 100+ toys :laugh:


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I've got girls in a cambridge which has 1cm bar spacing and no escapees but I would still feel safer with smaller spacing.The mamble cage has small spacing-8mm I think from memory.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

I am another that uses RR no 7 no garlic for my mice and rat and I tend to buy a few extra things to pop in it too, mine all love it
I have 3 Kios's for 3 of my boys and they are fab cages


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

I have a pair of boys in a Barney and they love it, so much space for toys and hammocks and for them to climb about.
The small bar spacing is a real bonus too. And it has great access (1 large door on top and 2 small ones on the side)
I really cant fault the Barney at all!

I also use Rat Rations number 7 no garlic.
I put some chopped up walnuts in there too as I've heard they can help keep tumours away.
And then I scatter some 'scratter mix' and mealworms for them to find around the cage.


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

cheers for all the advice 



> I've got girls in a cambridge which has 1cm bar spacing and no escapees but I would still feel safer with smaller spacing.The mamble cage has small spacing-8mm I think from memory.


ECF says 1 cm bar spacing for the mamble  but i've never seen one in person so they could have got it wrong.



> I am another that uses RR no 7 no garlic for my mice and rat and I tend to buy a few extra things to pop in it too, mine all love it
> I have 3 Kios's for 3 of my boys and they are fab cages


what extras do you buy? for my zebra mouse i usually add some budgie mix, mixed seeds and meal worms, she is fed xtra vital rat or Mr Johnsons rat and mouse food, which looking back is rather silly as she probably also could have been fed RR too. 



> I also use Rat Rations number 7 no garlic.
> I put some chopped up walnuts in there too as I've heard they can help keep tumours away.
> And then I scatter some 'scratter mix' and mealworms for them to find around the cage.


never heard about walnuts helping prevent tumours, but will have to remember that as I'm definably leaning towards does at the mo.

How many mice would you guys recommend for a Kios/Barney cage? i'm not sure yet but i might be looking to adopt a group of 4+, is a barney a good size for a larger group or should i go up a size and start looking at the Alexander?


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have three girls in my Barney and they have a lot of room so for a group of 4 i'd say the Barney would be a perfect cage.

The Alexander would be great for a large group as it's meant to be absolutely huge. I'd love to have one but with the many mice i have there isn't room but i really do love the Barney and give it a massive 20 out of 10

ETA: I've heard about the walnuts helping to prevent tumours. I have full ones in the shell and loose ones to give to the mice and chipmunks and they get the loose stuff 1-2 times a week and a full walnut in the shell but i do crack most of it open for the mice and they love it


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have seen Little_Paws' barney cage...it is definitely on my list!! I have 3 Kios cages...each containing 4 boys. I was recommended for keeping small groups of boys together its best to get a Kios sized cage for its not too big. I wouldn't have more than that though!


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

cheerio type cereal/dried fruits/few nut/banana chips etc


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

You're right, it's 1cm bar spacing on the mamble.I was thinking of the kios I think for tiny bar spacing.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

oh my word; i just looked up the alex out of noseyness and oh my *@&@*% word!!!! thats one smashing house!! 
something tells me that when i have miccies...


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

salemsparklys said:


> cheerio type cereal/dried fruits/few nut/banana chips etc


Thank you . For some reason i had got it in my head over these past years that mice and rats were vastly different in terms of diet, although logically that should not be so .

No one i know (personally) owns mice, and my only experience of them was back in college, where they were given by staff/students the respect and acknowledgement of some inanimate thing that was just there to feed the herps . They were kept in TINY cages or breeding bins, and yet the college splashed out to get new cages for the rats and Degus. I always thought they were lovely little things, and as they were handled, unlike a number of the other species, they were quite tame and enjoyed sitting in my hand boggling .



> oh my word; i just looked up the alex out of noseyness and oh my *@&@*% word!!!! thats one smashing house!!
> something tells me that when i have miccies...


:laugh: I know, when i saw it i thought, hmmmm what furniture can be thrown out to make room...


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Tomskrat said:


> :laugh: I know, when i saw it i thought, hmmmm what furniture can be thrown out to make room...


and thats Exactly what went through my mind as well!!!
i Was planning n having an extra armchair... but i could keep a dog in that cage never mind wee mouses!!


----------

